# Amazon Prime Filme in HD mit 5.1 Sound?



## matrix187 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht bitte verschieben. 

Ich interessiere mich für Amazon Prime Video da doch einige Filme mittlerweile dort angeboten werden. Vor allem habe ich Interesse an den HD Filmen nur weiß ich nicht ob diese auch 5.1 als Sound Ausgabe habe. Dann ist HD nur HD Ready oder Full HD? 
Reichen ca. 30 Mbit für den Stream von Full HD Filmen? 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Oktober 2014)

Je nach Film ist es 1080p mit Dolby Plus 5.1
Die 30mbit reichen für 3 Streams


----------



## matrix187 (24. Oktober 2014)

Cool, danke für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mir mal Prime gönnen.


----------



## cultraider (24. Oktober 2014)

Aber nur über wenn du es über die APP laufen lässt. ergo ps3, xbox oder smart TV.

Übern Browser gehts nicht!


----------



## matrix187 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ok das ist natürlich dumm da ich es über einen PC laufen lassen würde. Wenn da kein HD und 5.1 Sound geht bestelle ich es doch nicht. Gut das ich vorher hier noch mal rein geschaut habe. Danke!


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

cultraider schrieb:


> Aber nur über wenn du es über die APP laufen lässt. ergo ps3, xbox oder smart TV.
> 
> Übern Browser gehts nicht!


 
Also mit meinem Sony TV gibt es auch nur Stereo, aber kann man schauen ob sich das inzwischen geändert hab.

Angeschlossen ist der AVR über ARC also eigentlich alles auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## cultraider (24. Oktober 2014)

HD schon nur kein 5.1. hast du kein gerät auf dem die app laufen würde und n avr oder willste das über deine pc lautsprecher laufen lasen?


----------



## matrix187 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also ich möchte vom PC zum Beamer das Bild und von PC zum AV Receiver den Ton. Also das war eigentlich der Plan. Wenn es aber nur Stereo gibt ist das für mich wieder uninteressant.


----------

